# Do you ever feel....



## Intruder (Sep 23, 2010)

What a year, my wife met her "soulmate", and went full steam ahead to divorce. I lost my family, I have my 2 boys 40% of the time.

Everything that could have gone bad in my house has, and needed repairs, same with my car *sigh*. The ex picked up the boys in a brand new SUV.

I had someone pursue me, and it turns out all I was there for was to make someone else jealous.

Does anyone else ever wonder when their break will come? Yes, self pity, but sometimes you just have to step back and wonder what is going on. 

:scratchhead:


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

intruder: A very sad and hard lesson for you. Have you figured out what you needed to learn?

I think I may have. To communicate my feelings and to really listen to my future partner. I mean really hear not just say uh huh. Oh to explain my background so they understand that it is not them but me.

I hope you pull through and find the strength to move on and eventually meet your next SO.

My divorce is in 4 days and I am going through an inhouse separation until the house sells. No funds. A little slice of hell let me tell you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at the positives in your life, not the negatives.

Time spent wondering about when youwill be vindicated will not help you move on.


----------



## Mrs. Knight (Jul 15, 2011)

why are you divorcing?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Because his wife met her "soulmate" and went full steam ahead with the divorce. It's at the beginning of his post.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> ^ Because his wife met her "soulmate" and went full steam ahead with the divorce. It's at the beginning of his post.


LOL Attentive Jellybean!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I really understand where you are coming from. I try to remain positive, but it gets harder with each passing year. My husband (the embezzling cheater) gets to live in a nice gated community at the beach, great job, and a woman 20 years his junior. I, on the other hand, have been written out for permanent disability with no hope for the future--and nothing to show for my years of work. So, yes, I do feel as you do. When I have these "down" days I do count my blessings though. No matter how bad things are I still have things to be thankful for. Hope things improve for you soon!


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought my divorce was bad, i thought I was the only one going through such horror and depression and anger.... there are lots of us, and we all have the right to be angry and go through the grieving process.... but we don't have the right to let it affect our lives.... we are not given situations for us to crumble and give up.... situations are given to us to learn, grown, live and move on....yeah it sucks, yeah its the "why me" but if you don't change the way you think, take a positive step forward and think, "tomorrow is another day, lets make it the best we can" then we will all end up in a hamster wheel of sadness. You get one shot at life.... so get up, dust yourself off and go live life, one baby step at a time!!!!


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

There is a difference between feeling sorry for yourself and feeling your grief. It takes time after separation or divorce to heal.


----------

